# Routan Spotting



## frissen2000 (Oct 1, 2002)

Routans are starting to pop up everywhere, its time to start spotting and adding your finds...


----------



## frissen2000 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: Routan Spotting (frissen2000)*

Down here in Puebla, Mexico home of VWM, Routans are starting to pop up everywhere, I see an average of 3 Routans a day... when I thought on adding this thread I thought of limiting it to Mexico yet why? when spotting Routans could be fun everywhere so I decided to invite everyone everywhere... so let me start...
Silver in Puebla, Mexico...


----------



## Motorwerks (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: Routan Spotting (frissen2000)*

besides my wifes.................. I haven't seen one other.


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: Routan Spotting (frissen2000)*

I used to drive by a VW dealer on my way to work so I would see Routans daily on the dealers lot.








I've only seen 2 Routans on the streets of Las Vegas since Volkswagen started selling them last fall. Both were silver. A real rarity here so far.


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: Routan Spotting (papa_vw)*

I have only seen one other and it lives about half a block from us. Its a dark blue SE.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: Routan Spotting (MRP2001GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRP2001GTi* »_I have only seen one other and it lives about half a block from us. Its a dark blue SE.

I have seen you running about town a few times! I have yet to see the dark blue one though, but I do see a white SEL when I go walking around lake MV.


----------



## frissen2000 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: Routan Spotting ([email protected])*

Some recurring spots:
Light Blue - kids school, always in the morning
White - kids school always in the afternoon
Varied colors on route to work. None on the way back at night.
I pass by a two VW dealers, seldom on the showrrom floor or side pirking.
Random spots:
A few at the mall.
Most spotted Routans are white, light blue, some red and a very few silver, on various streets around Puebla, Mexico always with daylight.
I will be camera ready and will post










_Modified by frissen2000 at 12:51 PM 3-20-2009_


----------



## mikeeb777 (Nov 2, 2006)

i've seen quite a few in vancouver, bc


----------



## dubsacktp (Jul 28, 2007)

i went to the dealer today to look and wow its nice but the only reason i wouldn't buy one is when i opened the hood the sticker said Chrysler. not good. The second largest car manufacture in the world and you had Chrysler make a van for VW. as an owner of a 74 bus i am not happy.


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: (dubsacktp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubsacktp* »_i went to the dealer today to look and wow its nice but the only reason i wouldn't buy one is when i opened the hood the sticker said Chrysler. not good. The second largest car manufacture in the world and you had Chrysler make a van for VW. as an owner of a 74 bus i am not happy. 

Hmm.....I'm not sure why that should concern you. If anything, the Chrysler label should inspire some confidence. Here's the most recent JD Powers & Associates reliability rankings. You'll notice Chrysler did OK, better than the industry average. No so with Volkswagen which was next to last with only Suzuki being worse. So if it makes sense to partner with someone to produce a competitive vehicle for you lineup, Volkswagen probably did OK. 
http://articles.moneycentral.m....aspx
Also, since the underpinnings are Chrysler, it will probably be cheaper to service in the long run as well. There's a reason why Chrysler and Dodge are the market leader in the minivan segment.


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: (papa_vw)*

Van
Highest ranked: Dodge Caravan


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: (MRP2001GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRP2001GTi* »_Van
Highest ranked: Dodge Caravan


Hmm......the Volkswagen Routan shares many of the same components as well as the drivetrain of the highest ranked minivan. Now how is that bad? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## frissen2000 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: (papa_vw)*

OK, ok, hold on... this thread is for pic posting, spots, yours, dealer...
PHOTOS!!!
there are a gazillion threads here for the Chrysler controversy...


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: (frissen2000)*

Sorry. I was just responding to the negative comments made by dubsacktp. The JD Powers report ends all the controversy. Volkswagen chose the right partner to help them get a new minivan to market here in the US. Hopefully all the VW enthusiasts who need this type of vehicle will give it a fair chance to earn their business.


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (papa_vw)*

still have yet to see one on the road here. Oh yeah, expecting a routan baby May 1st! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: (2008cc)*

why does that routan have black sides? all the ones ive seen are color matched.


----------



## frissen2000 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: Routan Spotting (frissen2000)*

a few more...
In Puebla @ stoplight...








In Puebla on the go...








Texas...


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Routan Spotting (frissen2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frissen2000* »_a few more...

In Puebla on the go...










Black side plastic AND no badgeing.. interesting
non-US market thing possibly ?

_Quote, originally posted by *Motorwerks* »_besides my wifes.................. I haven't seen one other. 

same here.... Zero.
its funny i can read peoples lips as they drive past saying "wow...whats that?"
_Modified by redzone98 at 8:23 AM 4-18-2009_


_Modified by redzone98 at 8:24 AM 4-18-2009_


----------



## frissen2000 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: Routan Spotting (redzone98)*

Without a doubt I have seen at least 50 Routans (if not more perhaps 100) in the last couple of months but haven't been able to spot them as I have been changing cars for one reason or another and never had the camera handy but today I had the chance to start again...








Lets see those spots!!!


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Routan Spotting (frissen2000)*

I have 14000 miles on mine and have been in 9 different states, and just saw my first Routan on the road 1 mile from my house.......


----------



## frissen2000 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: Routan Spotting (2008cc)*

I guess no one wants to contribute on the Routan Spotting... here is one more at VW Bank building...


----------



## frissen2000 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: Routan Spotting (frissen2000)*

Spotting no more, I finally got my ride and test... 

























I'm not going to bash it but...


_Modified by frissen2000 at 9:21 PM 9-26-2009_


----------



## troop94 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: Routan Spotting (frissen2000)*

I have a U.S. model SEL and recently parked near a a Canadian model that was visiting our area from up north.
I was surprised how different the option packages apparently were. It appeared to have the SE interior. In place of the "SE" badge on the back hatch, it had a "4.0L" badge. It also had 16" aluminum wheels that don't look as good as the 17" U.S. SE wheels. 
So it looks like the Canadians can get the 251 horsepower without having to spend $$ on big wheels and leather seats, etc.


----------



## routancan (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: Routan Spotting (troop94)*

Yeah, in Canada VW only offered the 4.0L engine across all trim lines, including the entry level S or Trendline. We bought a Comfortline trim which turns out to be the SE level in the US. 17" rims were a $700CAD option on the Comfortline.


----------



## shlehter (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: Routan Spotting (routancan)*

Local Dealership


----------

